# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Ademhaling en longen >  Pijn tijdens lopen

## Tuplad

Hey mensen,

Ik ben onlangs beginnen joggen, 2-3 weken geleden, ik begon heel rustig met de "Start To Run van 0 tot 5km in 7 weken" plan. Ik loop 5km/u tot 7km/u. Drie minuten uithouden was wel moeilijk, dat was echt wel pushen tot het uiterste. Nu loop ik al 5 minuten. Maar een probleem dat ik krijg is longpijn bij het lopen.

Voor zover ik weet, heb ik het altijd gehad tijdens het lopen en té snel wandelen... altijd aan mijn rechter zij, rond de lever. Ik heb dit gelezen op Yahoo Answers:



> 1. If you've just started running, then your lungs are not in the shape that they should be in order to process the needed amount of oxygen for running, thus the pain. Your lungs are getting in shape and it will go away in time (a week or two). Try not running as hard as you've been running, and see if that helps. Run a bit slower.


Maar is niet 5km/u traag genoeg ? Als ik trager ga is het niet eens joggen meer  :Big Grin:

----------


## katje45

Hoi,

Misschien is het voor jou beter je conditie langzamer op te bouwen. Maar soms kan het geen kwaad even langs de huisarts te gaan.

----------


## Tuplad

Hey!

Ik ben mijn conditie ook heel rustig aan het opbouwen. Start to run is daar heel goed voor vind ik. Zoals ik zei, ben begonnen met 3min enz. Niet dat het dodelijk is ofzo, maar als ik ermee klaar ben, heb ik zowat alles gegeven  :Smile:  Dus ik forceer niet ofzo.

----------


## Tuplad

Ik heb het opgelost door gewoon door te lopen eigenlijk  :Smile:  Gaat gewoon over na een tijd.

----------

